# What Kind Of Music Would You Like To Hear At A Furry Convention?



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have heard alot of good music at cons and school dances, but some of the music requested...well...sucks. Post a song list of some songs you would like to hear at a fur con.


(âˆ©_âˆ©)


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

EVERYTHING by 3 Doors Down, The Bravery, Coheed And Cambria, Creed, Nickelback, Kenna, Wyclef Jean, and finally Johnny Cash. And some Bush, just for good measure.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

anything that's classical music, like the Four Seasons. Music by Mozart, Beethoven, Vivaldi, Bach etc.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> anything that's classical music, like the Four Seasons. Music by Mozart, Beethoven, Vivaldi, Bach etc.



Totally this!

Especially Concerto no. 18, 19th Symphony & Orgelstueck ^^


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

^_^

glad you agree. I thought some people would disagree


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> ^_^
> 
> glad you agree. I thought some people would disagree


 
They do. lol ;P

I'd just want to hear regular music. Blink 182, of course, but any punk/rock/metal, and some Trance wouldn't be too bad, either. Nothing heavy, tho. Maybe even some House music.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

Some nice jazz/ blues music.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly, not my favorite music.  I would rather hear things like Blink 182, System of a Down, and most pop-punk.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Nick said:


> They do. lol ;P
> 
> I'd just want to hear regular music. Blink 182, of course, but any punk/rock/metal, and some Trance wouldn't be too bad, either. Nothing heavy, tho. Maybe even some House music.


 

ok

(omg I just realized you live in Pittsburgh! I live in W-w-w uh somewhere near there *faints*)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never been to a con, but totally these:

(the first song) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=122L-eCGcIc
(the first song) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIVuvfLM6n8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEBZAbCL0YU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJsFBfsymEI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=122L-eCGcIc


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> anything that's classical music, like the Four Seasons. Music by Mozart, Beethoven, Vivaldi, Bach etc.


 


CinnamonApples said:


> Some nice jazz/ blues music.


 


Ibuuyk said:


> Totally this!
> 
> Especially Concerto no. 18, 19th Symphony & Orgelstueck ^^


 
Classical music, FTW. I am too bourgeoise.... :V

I would actually like to hear some Harold Budd, or some Brian Eno...

Anything Ambient, or Triphop shall suffice. Or IDM.

Boards of Canada, Ulrich Schnauss, Royksopp, Trentemoller, Aphex Twin... a Autechre is fine, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7bKe_Zgk4o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrMhrHgcPho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST2BGQWeOgY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LuYdnPy8tA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUT3KoxVzQg


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939, you know about my music already but, hi


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoa, this is a necro


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2010)

Jessica Chen said:


> anything that's classical music, like the Four Seasons. Music by Mozart, Beethoven, Vivaldi, Bach etc.


 


Ibuuyk said:


> Totally this!
> 
> Especially Concerto no. 18, 19th Symphony & Orgelstueck ^^


 


Jessica Chen said:


> ^_^
> 
> glad you agree. I thought some people would disagree


 yeah that will totally get the crowd going

Also probably some completely over the top and cheesy folk metal.

EDIT: necro darn.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's a necro, but I need to say something:

Anything that isn't fucking techno and/or Lady Gaga.


----------



## Aeion (Jul 4, 2010)

Classical music by mozart at a furcon would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Trance (Jul 5, 2010)

Any of these (video link).  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80BGEthNXN0&playnext_from=TL&videos=ms3FWV-2R0c


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 5, 2010)

Aeion said:


> Classical music by mozart at a furcon would be pretty interesting.


 
It'd certainly put a new twist on things.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 5, 2010)

House.

Very fucking blasted house.


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

Jedi Mind Tricks


----------

